# Gentoo 12 - Falscher Kernel versucht Treiber zu laden

## D1Ck3n

Hallo,

ich habe gerade die Installation von Gentoo hinter mich gebracht und mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Netzwerkkarte nicht funktioniert, deswegen wollte ich den passenden Treiber vom Kernel laden:

Mit "modprobe e1000e.ko" habe ich versucht den Treiber zu installieren, da sagt Gentoo mir aber: "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64/modules.dep: No such file or directory". Nun habe ich mir mit "uname -r" den Kernal release anzeigen lassen und ich habe diesen Kernel drauf, aber wenn ich dann in "/lib/modules/" gehe zeigt der mir da ein Verzeichnis namens "3.5.7-gentoo" an.

Dann ist auch klar, warum die Treiber nicht geladen werden können, aber wie kann so was sein und noch viel wichtiger: wie kann ich das korrigieren? Ohne Netzwerk ist Gentoo ziemlich witzlos...

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem.

Gruß

D1Ck3n

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

wenn du modprobe verwendest, reicht es "modprobe e1000e" zu schreiben. aufgrund deiner beschreibung

```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
```

 benutzt du einen fedora kernel (fc17), was mich zu der überlegung bringt, dass du entweder noch in der chroot umgebung bist, oder diese schon verlassen hast, jedoch nicht neu gebootet (sprich dein gentoo gebootet) hast.

eine weitere hilfe wäre, zu beschreiben, wie du den kernel gebaut hast. von hand? mit genkernel?

----------

## D1Ck3n

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> wenn du modprobe verwendest, reicht es "modprobe e1000e" zu schreiben. aufgrund deiner beschreibung
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe Gentoo neu gebootet, aber vielleicht habe ich woanders etwas falsch gemacht.

Da beim ersten Versuch Gentoo zu installieren das "von hand" bauen ziemlich in die Hose ging habe ich diesmal auf genkernel zurückgegriffen, damit ich ein funktionierendes System hinbekomme.

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du evtl einfach einen Fedora-kernel statt deines gentoo-kernels im Bootloader gewählt? also beim kopieren des Fedora-Eintrags die Kernel-zeile nicht berichtigt? (das beruht auf der VErmutung das auf einer anderen Partition ein Fedora schlummert)

----------

## D1Ck3n

Die Installation des Gentoo gehört zu einem Projekt für die Arbeit. Ich musste 5 Linux Systeme nebeneinander installieren und Fedora ist mein Haupt-System und ich Benutze den Bootloader (Grub2) von Fedora um Gentoo zu booten. Was muss ich denn machen damit Gentoo wieder seinen Kernel nimmt?

----------

## mvaterlaus

poste mal deine grub config. der eintrag für gentoo sollte in etwa so aussehen (ist jedoch für grub 0.9):

```
kernel /boot/kernel-3.4.9 root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1920x1080-24,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

und für grub2

```
linux /boot/kernel-3.4.9 root=/dev/sda2
```

hierbei musst du /boot/kernel-xxx umändern, so dass dein gentoo kernel geladen wird. ich weiss jetzt halt nicht, wie du ihn benannt hast. füg am besten noch folgende info hinzu:

```
 ls -l /boot
```

[edit]grub2 command line hinzugefügt[/edit]

----------

## D1Ck3n

Also hier ist der Inhalt der grub.cfg:

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="${saved_entry}"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod lvm

insmod ext2

set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'  a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=de_DE

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

set timeout=5

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Fedora Linux' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod lvm

   insmod ext2

   set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'  a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

   fi

   echo   'Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 wird geladen …'

   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora ro rd.md=0 rd.lvm.lv=vg_linuxprojekt/lv_root_Fedora rd.lvm.lv=vg_linuxprojekt/lv_swap  KEYTABLE=de rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 SYSFONT=True rd.dm=0 rhgb quiet 

   echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

   initrd   /boot/initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

}

submenu 'Erweiterte Optionen für Fedora Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8' {

   menuentry 'Fedora Linux, mit Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64-advanced-a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'  a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

      fi

      echo   'Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 wird geladen …'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora ro rd.md=0 rd.lvm.lv=vg_linuxprojekt/lv_root_Fedora rd.lvm.lv=vg_linuxprojekt/lv_swap  KEYTABLE=de rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 SYSFONT=True rd.dm=0 rhgb quiet 

      echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

   }

   menuentry 'Fedora Linux, mit Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 (Wiederherstellungsmodus)' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64-recovery-a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora'  a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a08d5e0b-64e1-4dc7-b9dc-e2bef4cba6f8

      fi

      echo   'Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 wird geladen …'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-lv_root_Fedora ro single rd.md=0 rd.lvm.lv=vg_linuxprojekt/lv_root_Fedora rd.lvm.lv=vg_linuxprojekt/lv_swap  KEYTABLE=de rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 SYSFONT=True rd.dm=0 rhgb quiet

      echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_ppc_terminfo ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_ppc_terminfo ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux (6.0.6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod lvm

   insmod ext2

   set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian'  9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644

   fi

   linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686 root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian ro quiet

   initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-5-686

}

submenu 'Erweiterte Optionen für Debian GNU/Linux (6.0.6)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644' {

   menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-5-686 (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686--9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian'  9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686 root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian ro quiet

      initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-5-686

   }

   menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-5-686 (recovery mode) (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686-root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian ro single-9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian'  9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9e002f67-a0b5-4009-b16e-27c5e5b21644

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686 root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Debian ro single

      initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-5-686

   }

}

menuentry 'Gentoo Base System release 2.1' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-3fba62fa-e149-4c59-b27d-5149e82527c9' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  97ea095a-0be3-461d-8b97-8eebdffe3bf4

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 97ea095a-0be3-461d-8b97-8eebdffe3bf4

   fi

   linux /vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 root=/dev/dm-17

   initrd /initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

}

submenu 'Erweiterte Optionen für Gentoo Base System release 2.1' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-3fba62fa-e149-4c59-b27d-5149e82527c9' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo Base System release 2.1 (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Gentoo2)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64--3fba62fa-e149-4c59-b27d-5149e82527c9' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  97ea095a-0be3-461d-8b97-8eebdffe3bf4

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 97ea095a-0be3-461d-8b97-8eebdffe3bf4

      fi

      linux /vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 root=/dev/dm-17

      initrd /initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

   }

}

menuentry 'openSUSE 12.1 (i586)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod lvm

   insmod ext2

   set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse'  bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948

   fi

   linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.1.0-1.2-default root=/dev/vg_linuxprojekt/OpenSuse resume=/dev/vg_linuxprojekt/lv_swap splash=silent quiet showopts vga=0x31a

   initrd /boot/initrd-3.1.0-1.2-default

}

submenu 'Erweiterte Optionen für openSUSE 12.1 (i586)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948' {

   menuentry 'openSUSE 12.1 (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.1.0-1.2-default--bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse'  bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.1.0-1.2-default root=/dev/vg_linuxprojekt/OpenSuse resume=/dev/vg_linuxprojekt/lv_swap splash=silent quiet showopts vga=0x31a

      initrd /boot/initrd-3.1.0-1.2-default

   }

   menuentry 'Failsafe -- openSUSE 12.1 (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.1.0-1.2-default--bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-OpenSuse'  bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bd2cda79-25ad-46da-bf7f-a09872d8c948

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.1.0-1.2-default root=/dev/vg_linuxprojekt/OpenSuse showopts apm=off noresume nosmp maxcpus=0 edd=off powersaved=off nohz=off highres=off processor.max_cstate=1 nomodeset x11failsafe vga=0x31a

      initrd /boot/initrd-3.1.0-1.2-default

   }

}

menuentry 'Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod lvm

   insmod ext2

   set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'  e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

   fi

   linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic-pae root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro quiet

   initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic-pae

}

submenu 'Erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7' {

   menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-32-generic-pae (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic-pae--e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'  e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic-pae root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro quiet

      initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic-pae

   }

   menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-32-generic-pae (recovery mode) (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic-pae-root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro single-e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'  e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic-pae root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro single

      initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic-pae

   }

   menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic-pae (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic-pae--e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'  e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic-pae root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro quiet

      initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic-pae

   }

   menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic-pae (recovery mode) (auf /dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic-pae-root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro single-e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod lvm

      insmod ext2

      set root='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='lvm/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu'  e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e655e596-f85c-4caf-b8dd-fdc5b05476c7

      fi

      linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic-pae root=/dev/mapper/vg_linuxprojekt-Ubuntu ro single

      initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic-pae

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

Und hier das Ergebnis von ls -l /boot :

```
insgesamt 24456

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   115179  7. Mai 2012  config-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64

drwxr-xr-x. 4 root root     4096 22. Mai 22:40 efi

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   178436 27. Mär 2012  elf-memtest86+-4.20

drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root     4096 22. Mai 22:40 grub

drwxr-xr-x. 6 root root     4096 13. Nov 10:10 grub2

-rw-rw-r--. 1 root root 17473028 17. Okt 14:07 initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   176760 27. Mär 2012  memtest86+-4.20

-rw-------. 1 root root  2412391  7. Mai 2012  System.map-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64

-rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root  4662160  7. Mai 2012  vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64

```

----------

## mvaterlaus

also

```
menuentry 'Gentoo Base System release 2.1' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-3fba62fa-e149-4c59-b27d-5149e82527c9' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  97ea095a-0be3-461d-8b97-8eebdffe3bf4

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 97ea095a-0be3-461d-8b97-8eebdffe3bf4

   fi

   linux /vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64 root=/dev/dm-17

   initrd /initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64.img

} 
```

in diesem abschnitt müsste irgend sowas für die linux zeile stehen:

```
linux /boot/kernel-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/dm-17
```

ich sehe jedoch an der ausgabe von 'ls -l /boot', dass du keinen gentoo kernel in dem boot directory hast. eventuell hast du vergessen, ihn dort hin zu kopieren, bevor du den grub auto config befehl ausgeführt hast.

----------

## D1Ck3n

Kann ich den Kernel noch im nachhinein dahin kopieren?

----------

## Max Steel

Jupp der Kernel liegt bei dir unter /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

----------

## D1Ck3n

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Jupp der Kernel liegt bei dir unter /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

 

Also kopiere ich einfach bzImage nach /boot und benenne den dann in kernel-3.5.7-gentoo um?

----------

## sven_s

Ja, das kannst du auch gleich alles in einem Befehl mit cp machen und dann musst du noch grub-update oder sonst was durchlaufen lassen, genau kenne ich den Befehl nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nun ist noch die gute Frage wo der Fedora? Bootloader den Gentoo-Kernel erwartet - im /boot Verzeichnis vom Gentoosystem, in einer für alle Systeme gemeinsam genutzten boot-Partition, oder im /boot Verzeichnis des Fedora Systems?  :Wink: 

----------

## D1Ck3n

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, nun ist noch die gute Frage wo der Fedora? Bootloader den Gentoo-Kernel erwartet - im /boot Verzeichnis vom Gentoosystem, in einer für alle Systeme gemeinsam genutzten boot-Partition, oder im /boot Verzeichnis des Fedora Systems? 

 

Ach so ja das hätte ich noch erwähnen müssen, sry^^

Ich habe eine von allen Systemen genutzte boot-Partition  :Wink: 

Also:

/dev/sda1          <--- boot-Partition

/dev/sda2          <--- lvm-Partitionen mit allen Systemen

----------

